# Dennerle nano tanks



## John Starkey (7 Aug 2008)

Hi All,i was in aquajardin lfs today and they had the new dennerle nano tanks in stock,they have four in the range and they all come with everything included (filter and so on) they have a nano co2 set available which includes all the glass ware all in all it looks really nice,What really caught my eye was the display stand the tanks were on,it was a tower type stand which was narrow at the top and got wider with each bigger tank, the top tank was scaped which was the smallest one, and i thought it would look really cool if all four were scaped and stood in the one corner of my living room,i have a plan hatching,anybody thinking of setting up a planted nano i would recommend they take a look at these,regards john


----------



## Superman (7 Aug 2008)

John,

I mentioned them here...

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2471

They do look fantastic and even the stand looks brill and agree with three scapes in them they'd look even better.

Might add one to my Christmas list.


----------

